# what strain?? please help



## chezidek (Aug 31, 2006)

hi! im first time grower and i planted of unknown seeds! here's pictures of my biggest plant, what do you think of it's strain? sativa or indica?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8914&stc=1&d=1157048996

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8915&stc=1&d=1157048962

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8916&stc=1&d=1157048962

one more question: i growed them outdoor,and started to flower 2weeks ago, but last 3 days was very cold,rain,wind,max 18 celsius at days and the end of the white hairs passed to brown,yesterday i took it inside the house under 400W HID lamp for 12/12,is it worth it? what should i do ? thanks for the help


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.ask.com/web?q=difference+between+sativa+and+indica&qsrc=0&o=333&l=dir

http://www.google.com/search?q=difference+between+sativa+and+indica

http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?q=difference+between+sativa+and+indica&FORM=QBHP

http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=sfp&p=difference+between+sativa+and+indica

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_(drug)_cultivation


----------



## chezidek (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks W ï l l , but mostly i need answer for my second question, what do you think?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 31, 2006)

they are diffinately sativa - pink grapefruit perhaps.  could be a purple sativa.  to early to tell.  you got 7 -9 weeks inside to go.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 31, 2006)

Ya...keep them indoors. 

The question to ask is...'is it worth the risk exposing them to the elements of being outdoors?'


----------

